# Steve Jobs Stepping Down As Apple CEO



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

He will be replaced by Apple COO Tim Cook.

http://blogs.forbes.com/digitaldown...n-as-apple-ceo.html?partner=whiteglove_google


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow. I wonder what this will do for Apple's future.

Peace...


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope this does not have a negative affect on Apple as it is so closely associated with Steve Jobs .


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Ouch. I'm rather surprised... and disappointed.


----------



## DB6150 (Jan 16, 2009)

Their stock took a nice hit as well.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

DB6150 said:


> Their stock took a nice hit as well.


That really bothers me to the core. There should be no reason a stock price should fluctuate like that. I am a firm believer that the Stock Market is nothing more than Legalized Gambling. And unfortunately they are using other peoples money to do it without any consequences. Stock prices should only be reflected by how the company is doing financially.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I agree Squashman. It's interesting that their stocks went down and their quarterly profit was up...


----------

